# Do I need to register short term lets with PRTB?



## browser99 (25 Oct 2014)

I have  rented my apartment out for short term lets. 2 -3 months, foreign studenst mainly. Two of these lets have completed this year and I did know about PTRB.

I do not have a mortgage, so no interest relief issue.

Do I need to register with PRTB ?
What happens if I do not register ?
If there are  3 or 4 tenancies in a year do you pay 90 euro each time?

I will pay the the first self assessment income tax on the rent next year. Does that trigger the PRTB to look for back registrations?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Oct 2014)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## browser99 (25 Oct 2014)

OK.  The title has been edited.
browser11


----------



## facetious (25 Oct 2014)

*Do I need to register with PRTB ?
*Yes you do.
"every dwelling, the subject of a tenancy".

And "tenancy is defined as
‘‘tenancy’’ includes a periodic tenancy and a tenancy for a fixed term,
whether oral or in writing or implied, and, where the context so
admits, includesa sub-tenancy and a tenancy or sub-tenancy that has
been terminated;"

*What happens if I do not register ?*
As far as my memory goes, I think a fine of up to 2,500 euro (might be 5,000) and or imprisonment.

Also, if you are not registered, you are unable to make a claim or counterclaim against a tenant who makes a claim against you.

*If there are  3 or 4 tenancies in a year do you pay 90 euro each time?*
Yes.
The tenancy registration includes the duration of the tenancy so the PRTB knows how long. However, a fixed term tenancy is usually of 12 months and, if the tenants remain and do not sign a further fixed term agreement, the tenancy becomes a Part 4 tenancy and the tenant may remain for a total of 4 years without signing a new agreement.

You could quite simply have a 12 month Part 4 (or a fixed term tenancy with an "out" clause so the tenants may leave)tenancy which allows the tenans to vacate at any time by giving the correct amount of notice. Going this route, you could have an assignment so that the tenant leaving passes or  assigns his rights to someone who takes over that part of the tenancy. This way, you only have to notify the PRTB of a change of tenant/s and no fee is incurred.

However, IMHO, you would have less hassle using a Part 4 tenancy.


----------



## facetious (26 Oct 2014)

2-3 months let is not a holiday let.

It is a short term residential property let.


----------



## browser99 (26 Oct 2014)

No these were not holiday lettings. But a holiday letting of that length is possible however.

Thanks facetious for the detail. I guess I will have to back register 2 of these tenancies.

Feels like dealing with the KGB.
Will have to think about the lease options further.

I am tempted to just share my apartment which I do not like.To avoid all this legal nightmare. Stay a few nights  in the 2/3 months.And do not have to deal with the KGB, I mean PRTB.
But maybe there are legal or tenant  pitfalls there too.


----------

